# Feeling Accomplished



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Just made my house payment on my own, while its not going to be easy keeping the house running on just my salary it is able to be done. Ultimately I will want to sell the house, but right now there are 2 for sale in our subdivision that aren't selling and ours needs work. Things that might have been minor a few years ago when I asked him to do them are now major projects that will need to be completed. Not to mention the crazy amounts of stuff he has in the garage and house---I swear sometimes he borders on being a hoarder, while he blames the ADHD. I'm not sure how ADHD makes you not throw any empty bottle in the trash can that is 2 feet away.


----------

